# Oil Service - Varied Pricing???



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

Hello Festers...hoping you guys can help me.

I did a search on OIL, OIL SERVICE, PRICING etc..and nothing. So I am posting it. Please forgive me if it has been covered or maybe this should go into the Ask A Dealer section.

I have a 2001 540iA and my OIL SERVICE light is on. I am right at 45K miles.
I have called THREE different dealerships here in So Cal and all have quoted me totally completely different prices..I don't know what to do. Here is what I got:

Assael BMW in Monrovia - quote *$225*
New Century BMW in Alhambra - quote *$140*
Century West BMW in Universal City - quote: *$360*, he then told me he could do the oilservice for *$231 * but then would not include the change of micro filters.

What the heck? I can see if the prices were all around the same price..give or take but the prices are vastly different...I mean..sheesh. So what should I do? Where should I take it? Why isnt an oil service the same across the board? Why would one dealership do something so different for an "oil service" than another dealer? Help!


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

some dealers may need a bit more profit than others! Same is true for parts pricing. Many dealers mark up well over bmwna suggested retail price. find the lowest price and then tell your dealer xxx will do the oil service for $xx, and this includes the microfilters (as is outlined under 'oilservice' in the owners manual).
Mike


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

AsianImage said:


> Assael BMW in Monrovia - quote *$225*
> New Century BMW in Alhambra - quote *$140*
> Century West BMW in Universal City - quote: *$360*, he then told me he could do the oilservice for *$231 * but then would not include the change of micro filters.


 just from bavauto.com
$32 cabin filter (takes 5 minutes to replace)
$28 7qts oil @ $4/qt
$8 oil filter

My dealer's price minus CCA discount is WAY cheaper on the parts. Worst case, they should bill you for a half hour. AFAIK most places in NJ are in the ~$60-$90 range.

Damn, I wish my company could overcharge that much!


----------



## sidneyj (Dec 12, 2004)

*service*



AsianImage said:


> Hello Festers...hoping you guys can help me.
> 
> I did a search on OIL, OIL SERVICE, PRICING etc..and nothing. So I am posting it. Please forgive me if it has been covered or maybe this should go into the Ask A Dealer section.
> 
> ...


DIY for $50 including filters! Takes an hour.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

AsianImage said:


> Hello Festers...hoping you guys can help me.
> 
> I did a search on OIL, OIL SERVICE, PRICING etc..and nothing. So I am posting it. Please forgive me if it has been covered or maybe this should go into the Ask A Dealer section.
> 
> ...


Sounds like they are performing an inspection along with the oil change. Shelly BMW in Buena Park charges $89.99. I think they take 10% off for BMWCCA members. Have you called any independent shops?

-Mark


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

markseven said:


> Sounds like they are performing an inspection along with the oil change. Shelly BMW in Buena Park charges $89.99. I think they take 10% off for BMWCCA members. Have you called any independent shops?
> 
> -Mark


Thanks for the info all, I knew it sounded kinda high...and Mark...

I actually bought my car from SHELLY and my sales guy is there which I know would take care of me! Maybe I should just bite the bullet and bring down there.

I listed those spots because they were close by and near my home in South Pasadena and my work which is in Burbank. I think I will call Alhambra since they were the cheapest and see what is included in their $140 price....

Do you know of any good independant shops you could recommend?


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

AsianImage said:


> Do you know of any good independant shops you could recommend?


AI,

I take my car to Bullet Performance in Costa Mesa. They were recommended by people on this board, and to date have been very cool and professional. They may be a quite a drive for you. The last Tech Session was held at European Motor Works in Arcadia. Hack says they are "one of the best local independent mechanics" :

European Motor Works
86 W Live Oak
Arcadia, CA 91006

Here's a list IAIBMWSP shops in your area:



Bullet Performance Engineering
Chris Welch & Mickey Miller
3017 Enterprise #A
Costa Mesa, CA 92626
(714)556-4269
[email protected]

Taylor Company BMW Service
Bruce Taylor
340 E Foothill Blvd Unit C
Pomona CA 91767
(909) 593-6878
[email protected]
www.taylorcobmwservice.com

Independent Workshop
Marc Norris
7121 Alabama Ave
Canoga Park, CA 91303 
(818) 346-9363
[email protected]
www.independentworkshop.com

G & M Automotive Import Services
Robert Wieczorek
931 W. Foothill Blvd
Monrovia CA 91016
(626) 358-0442
[email protected]

Brad's Motor Werkes
Brad Kyle
2635 Lavery Ct. #6
Newbury Park, CA 91320
(805) 499-0083
[email protected]

Autotech International
Ronny Benor
3817 Sepulveda Blvd
Culver City CA 90230
(310) 390-1108
[email protected]
www.autotechint.com
Hope this helps 

-Mark


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

This is AWESOME!!

Printing out the page now!

Thank you!! :thumbup: 

Arcadia is pretty close...so I will call that shop and report back.


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

*Update!!!!! Euro Motor Works!!!*

Mark...and everyone else THANK YOU!!!

I called JOHN at European Motor Works right after reading this posting....this place is AWESOME.

He quoted me....get this...

OIL SERVICE - *$80!!!!*

He said he will also check my AC filters...if and IF I need them changed it will only an additional $40!!!!

OH MAN! He laughed when I quoted him the other prices...he said he was not surprised, turns out he used to be a tech at New Century...and he just had to laugh at my quotes. I dont even need an appointment! He said just bring it in. Since he does ONLY BMW, he has all the parts and for him its basically in and out.

I will report back next week when I bring my baby in! I wish I could today, but I have a work function to go to so I have to drive for another week with the light on.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

AsianImage said:


> Mark...and everyone else THANK YOU!!!
> 
> I called JOHN at European Motor Works right after reading this posting....this place is AWESOME.


AI,

Yeah, John seemed very knowledgeable and easy going. Wonder if he'll host another tech sesh?

-Mark


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

AsianImage said:


> Mark...and everyone else THANK YOU!!!
> 
> I called JOHN at European Motor Works right after reading this posting....this place is AWESOME.
> 
> ...


Are they using synthetic oil?


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

sidneyj said:


> DIY for $50 including filters! Takes an hour.


 :stupid:

Oil change is definitely something you should be able to do. I think it costs less than $40 and take less than an hour to DIY. And believe me, I am no mechanic.


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

Just got back from John' s shop...European Motor Works in Arcadia.

All I can say is he has a customer for life. Guy totally cares and respects his customers. As you guys can read above...he did my oilservice for WAAAAAAY below the quotes I received from the dealerships. I brought the car in on a Sat...NO APPT...and he was able to take care of me. He changed the oil using BMW factory parts and the BMW synthetic oil. He changed my A/C filters with the carbon activited ones...and blinged my rear turn signals with these cool blue bulbs that still flash orange. Anyways...my experience was top notch and everything in about an hour...I walked away paying $161. I think it was very fair for the better ait filters, plus the light bulbs and most of all the customer service. 

Here is another example of why I will go back...a customer calls and says his car was leaking water from the pass side. Please remember it is Sat and after 12 noon. He brings the car in...and John immediately takes a look and diagnosis the problem. The inside door foam covering was no longer sealing the door. So water was seeping from the bottom out into the passenger side. He ripped the door off, re sealed it, but the door panel back on and the guy left...NO CHARGE! That was an easy dealership rip off...but he just looked at it, and it was small so he fixed it. As long as I own a BMW, this place will get my patronage.

He also said he has a BOOTH AT BIMMERFEST and will be showcasing his BAT BMW car!!! He is hoping the car will be done on time. But any of you going to Bimmerfest or in So Cal...Eurpoean Motor Works is the place for maintenance. :thumbup:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

AsianImage said:


> Just got back from John' s shop...European Motor Works in Arcadia.:thumbup:


AI,

 You can't put a price on an experience like that (Uh, I guess you can: $161, but you know what I mean  ).

-Mark


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

MarkSeven,

That is a good list, but some of those shops are nowhere near AI's territory. For example, Culver City is long long drive for him!

But, if you are near Culver City, another good shop is

GT International Motors
John Norris
2221 Colby Ave.
Los Angeles, CA
(310)-575-4249


----------



## kayaker (Jan 26, 2005)

*Oil change at Pacific BMW*

Here is a link to Service Coupon at Pacific BMW 
http://www.pacificbmw.com/service/serv_coupon_frm1.html

Oil change is only $58.88. Coupon expires at 6/30/05 so hurry up there!


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

operknockity said:


> MarkSeven,
> 
> That is a good list, but some of those shops are nowhere near AI's territory. For example, Culver City is long long drive for him!


I don't know that area very well; I took a stab at it anyway 

-Mark


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

markseven said:


> I don't know that area very well; I took a stab at it anyway
> 
> -Mark


No problemo :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

kayaker said:


> Here is a link to Service Coupon at Pacific BMW
> http://www.pacificbmw.com/service/serv_coupon_frm1.html
> 
> Oil change is only $58.88. Coupon expires at 6/30/05 so hurry up there!


Synthetic is extra. 

-Mark


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

kayaker said:


> Here is a link to Service Coupon at Pacific BMW
> http://www.pacificbmw.com/service/serv_coupon_frm1.html
> 
> Oil change is only $58.88. Coupon expires at 6/30/05 so hurry up there!


hmm..I think I still got a good deal. The coupon is an additional 10 for 8 cylinders..so the price is now $69.99 and they have a "air purification" package for $100. To "help you breath fresher and cleaner air." Yeah I had all my filters changed with the Charcoal active filters too. The fine print is what kills you!

But thank you for the heads up!


----------



## dellasc (Feb 24, 2005)

*Muller Motors in Alhambra.*

Try taking your car there for repairs. They are across the street from New Century BMW. They're very good (I've had very good luck taking my cars there). Reinhold runs the shop now (The old man died a few years ago). I think he charges around $60 to $75 per oil change.

Dellasc-1999 540t


----------



## socal525I (Feb 24, 2005)

just done my oil change last friday for $59, OEM BMW synetic oil was used along with oil filter. All service was done at Foreign auto center here in Temple City CA.


----------

